# Beautiful Hands!



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've just been putting some stuff on Ebay and when it came to this one I just couldn't list it. The watch itself, although a looker is nothing special but the hands just do it for me. It's weird how I can leave things for years, decide to sell them and then fall in love all over again









Below is another looker, but I am a one watch man today







The poljot can consider itself dumped!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They are lovely Mark. I'd better get over to ebay and see what gems you are dumping







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just had a peek at your auctions mark. I'm watching a couple!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

VERY nice hands!!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Pg give me your Ebay alias so I can add you to the other people on my list of banned bidders ie Cheapskates who wait till the end and then steal my lovely Poljots









Griff, thanks, I wisH I hadn't put the Poljot on Ebay now and the blue auto as well, I don't know what's up with me lately, I have to get the numbers down but can't bear to sell them.


----------

